# 1960's Murray Wildcat



## StereoPenny (Jun 6, 2006)

I have a girl's Murray Wildcat from the mid 60's.  It was originally my older sister's and I bought it from her when I was 5 yrs old.  I would like to restore it but know very little about bikes.

I went to a local bike shop and got info about replacement parts.  Can anyone suggest a good place to find vintage parts?

Also, I've seen Schwinn serial number lists.  Is there a Murray list out there?  I'd like to narrow down the year. 

I have photos of it that I can email.

Any help is greatly appreciated!!


----------

